# Only The Sith Deal In Absolutes?



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Do you have black and white thinking? I'm pretty sure I do. That's the way I was raised. If you don't define black from white then you will fall into the gray. I'm just floating around in the gray area of my conscience right now.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't recall an age in which I saw the world in black and white. If anything, my field of view has been deepening all along. New shades and hues adding themselves to my visible spectrum as I pass through.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

No, I don't recall ever thinking in absolutes either. I suppose it has to do with upbringing as much as typology... It could be a sensing/intuition thing as far as typology goes, though I doubt that's all there is to it.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

It struck me as more of a T/F thing, but I wanted to wait and see what other people's responses were.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Trope said:


> It struck me as more of a T/F thing, but I wanted to wait and see what other people's responses were.


Yes, I see how it could be a T/F thing.

Perhaps it has to do both with T/F and S/N, with intuition being necessary to take in data from more perspectives and thinking avoids the subjectiveness of feeling.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

nothing is black and white only the laws that we go by, when it comes to conscience most things are grey. Eventhough those black and whites sometimes makes it easy to decide what conscience should be shaped. Without a conscience we are nothing but acting on instinct and thats not what makes a wise person.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I see things in shades of grey. If two people are arguing, I have no problem seeing things from both perspectives. Even if people aren't arguing about something, I can still see both sides of it, so I like sticking to the grey areas.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't think it's a T/F thing, just judging by my conversations with snail. Despite what she probably sounds like on here, I've heard her reasoning while she picks apart 4 or 5 different ways a situation could be handled, and put them in an order from best to worst (morally, of course. Not logically or efficiency-wise. I assumed this thread was talking about morals though). She has more shades of gray in her morals than I do... but then consciously rejects all of them except the best one. I would guess that S/N would be a better place to draw the line. I don't know too many SJs (of either variety) who think in shades of gray... and intuition seems like it would be the function that would look for many different angles of an issue.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

I s'pose things differ. In my perception, I've placed a couple of things in the black and white areas but most of it is gray. I like to leave my mind as open as possible, while maintaining my own sense of principles and of what is right or wrong.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Trope said:


> It struck me as more of a T/F thing, but I wanted to wait and see what other people's responses were.


I think it's a p/j thing.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

StarryNights said:


> I think it's a p/j thing.


That or some blend of the two would've been my second guess.


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

I found those drawings which sort of point towards that it's a J/P- thing 





​


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

Seems to me like it depends mostly on the person, rather than their type but has to do with all the attributes.
Extroverts/Introverts: Someone that may do things others perceive as "Wrong" to further themselves in the eyes of others, via material goods or how they look. The more one extroverts, the more they may want. Their gray areas may be more determined by others or how they perceive things, depending on their other attributes.

Sensing/Intuiting: Someone that is a sensor will most likely enjoy the physical things around. They determine information based on what's in front of them. Those that use intuition may create more principles than one that is sensing. Sensors don't like to play with ideas and, well, principles and morals are simply ideas.

Thinking/Feeling: A feeler will be more emotionally connected to someone that may have been wrongs. A thinker may not be as emotionally attached but will figure out reinforcing ideas to set up stronger principles.

Perceiving/Judging: Self-exclamatory, kinda.

It is of my professional opinion that ESTJs are bad people. =D


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Psilocin said:


> It is of my professional opinion that ESTJs are bad people. =D


I have to say I agree with that oppinion


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

When I saw this thread, I couldn't help but think of a quote from _The West Wing_: "Every once in a while, there's a day with an absolute right and an absolute wrong, but those days almost always include body counts." And I agree. In the overwhelming majority of cases, there are a multitude of viewpoints. There are a multitude of sides in every issue. And quite often, each side can put together an argument full of passion and eloquence. There are a very few cases, though, in which there is no gray. Respect yourself. Respect your fellow humans. And be willing to understand when someone makes an honest mistake.



Psilocin said:


> It is of my professional opinion that ESTJs are bad people. =D


Me, too! :tongue:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Poor T-Guy. :crying:


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

I still had to laugh at the responses to that thread he made asking everyone what their opinions of ESTJs were, though :tongue:


I changed my mind, on reading this last page, actually. I didn't even consider the j/p (do'h!), but that sounds a lot more likely than S/N. I'd think that intuition probably gives one more ability to see shades, but perceiving makes someone more likely to pick one somewhere in the middle. So I do think that the j/p is more accurate, here.


where has T-guy been, by the way?


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

cryptonia said:


> where has T-guy been, by the way?


I've seen him in flash chat once or twice recently but I don't recall the last time I saw him post.


----------



## Merov (Mar 8, 2009)

It's no co-incidence my avatar is grey.

I've become rather indifferent to most people, and I do not give them the oppertunity to change my mind, because without fail 90% of the time there is no reason to change my mind.

It's sad when you can predict people's actions/reactions as they go about their personal goals, transparently displayed in public eyes. How come nowone else see things as I do? Are they just too blind to see it, or are they too ignorant to accept the truth of the matter. 

I know I might come across as arrogant and self-righteous, but I've learned that being a strict moral individual leaves you with the short end of the stick, limiting your choices in life, love and living.

Sometimes malicious actions lead to more favorable outcomes, although it leaves you hollow in the end...
:sad:

...and alone.


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

Depending on the situation I see black, white, and gray. My beliefs and principles are black and white. I stick behind those and find a right or wrong with others. However, I do put a perspective on dealing with people and issues. I like seeing beyond the looking glass and beyond the facades. It's like an interesting puzzle.roud:


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

This is how I see it. There's White, Light Gray, Gray, Dark Gray, and Black. 

White: Absolute good
Light Gray: leaning towards good
Gray: Neutral
Dark Gray: leaning towards evil
Black: Pure Evil

These are my basis. These categories can diverge further easily. If black and white is all you can see, I would suggest you meet more new people.


----------



## Malebranche (Apr 22, 2009)

i mostly see the grey areas, be it dark or light it is usually still a shade of grey; only when my own personal morals and/or values are challenged then i may see the white or black (good/bad) in the situation :bored:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I see purple, mostly.

...but seriously, the way I see it, 
any hint of darkness taints the white. You can't call it white anymore unless it is pure. It can be off-white, or pale gray, but it is not really white. We are all imperfect from the first time we sin, having strayed from purity even once. Even at our most righteous, we are not really good. 

There are varying degrees of bad. We should always strive to be less bad, but should never become so prideful that we imagine we can create perfection in ourselves. Thinking we are good is, in itself, being bad.

Another way to view it is to see that, while we have been imperfect, those were past actions. They may influence who we are now, but at every moment, we make a choice about whether we will continue down the same path. I might have been a horrible person yesterday, but if I am charitable today, even though I cannot make up for past sins with my current action, I can attempt to make my present an improvement.


----------



## Malebranche (Apr 22, 2009)

so if i was very bad yesterday and very good today do they cancel each other out and leave me at neutral roud:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

No. :mellow:


----------



## Malebranche (Apr 22, 2009)

ha, didnt think so... but you cant blame a guy for trying, can you? anyone heard beauty of grey by Live? :laughing:


----------



## Indigo Knight (Apr 25, 2009)

It depends on the person. I prefer to be in gray myself.


----------



## BioGhost (Jan 6, 2011)

I think in color, but with low resolution. And the settings are messed up so it bleeds a little bit.


----------

